# Jonas Valančiūnas



## Porn Player

A quick low down on the latest Raptor.. 











And for the really dedicated... 






He looks legit to me. Soft hands and very fluid movement for a 7 footer. Plays around the rim and doesn't even look to step out, always looking to roll towards the basket.


----------



## Porn Player

Accidently closed this trying to rename it. Back open for business now...


----------



## speedythief

Yo-naz Val-an-chu-naz?

Where is Leo to help me with this?

Shuh-dru-naz Il-ga-kaz!


----------



## lucky777s

Definitely an interesting prospect. Moves well, good energy. The nba is just a very different game in the paint. And I did not see much D in those vid's either. Its just hard to get excited with all the hype over euro bigs the past 10 years and so little success. It may be the lowest winning percentage in draft history.

I just hope we can get him over here this year and begin the process, regardless of the eventual outcome.


----------



## speedythief

^ To his credit he has a few block/rebound combos in those videos. He never does the retarded "swat ball into stands and howl" routine the DOPY does. He actually gets possession.


----------



## HB

Uros Slokar...whatever happened to that guy?

Man the Raptors have picked so many international players that have turned out to be busts.

This guy is definitely athletic though


----------



## Porn Player

Uros Slokar got some burn. I'm sure he nicknamed himself the 'Golden Ticket' or that might be a warped memory I made for myself to make his bumass seem worthwhile :laugh:


----------



## speedythief




----------



## Dornado

speedythief said:


>


That song was my jam in the 7th grade.


----------



## JonMatrix

Rick Bucher said today on sportscenter that there are some scouts who feel that he's the best player in the draft.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Will be a great fit next to Barg's whenever you can get him out here.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

snet reported on connect the raps have bought his euro team deal out.
I see him playing 10 mpg early on wih hopes by allstar break he can get it to 15-20.
Just bang score inside 5 feet, set picks and be a force on the glass when he is on the floor.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

i believe the earliesd jonas can come is 2012, so perhaps start him with his euroleauge club and in jan join the raps perhaps. But it looks like he will stay for a year hopefully he can bulk up to 250 with more bulk


----------



## speedythief

Danny Ainge thinks he's going to be like Marc Gasol. Raptors fans would be creaming their collective pants right now if we got Gasol.


----------



## Porn Player

I love having a legit C prospect on our books. 

I love we will be in the mix for the star studded lottery in 2012. 

I do not love that we have to endure another bull**** season before all of this comes together.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

ok so i have just read the buyout is to have him here next year, but if he turns out like marc Gasol its a huge win.


----------



## Porn Player

You can all catch JV tomorrow @ 28 of June, 12:05PM Toronto Time 
Lithuania U-19 versus USA-U19
(Exhibition Match)

Stream will start when game starts:

http://www.lrytas.lt/videonews/live/

Free stream and 100% legal.


----------



## Porn Player

This is just starting. Don't miss our boy JV live.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

Jonas is playing great but this USA team is pretty bad, I recognize about three names from their roster.


----------



## Porn Player

My stupid computer has stopped working. I only caught the 1st quarter. Jonas was the best player on the court and looked like a man among boys both in presence and skill. He was clearly getting under the skin of the USA bigs. 

His free throw shooting looked very nice for a big, that's going to be huge when he comes over. 

He also stepped out at one point and hit a 16 foot jump shot. He isn't a player that looks for that, but it's very nice to see he has it in his repertoire. 

All in all, I am very excited about the kid and less excited about my stupid computer not being able to handle the steam.


----------



## speedythief

Nice all-around game for Val Venus. Big double-double with some blocks and alterations.

The USA U19s are crap.


----------



## Porn Player

USA u19s were terrible. 

I need to find some highlights from this to cover what I missed. Why does my PC have to act up at the most inopportune time?


----------



## Porn Player

Boxscore


EDIT - For those who don't like links. Jonas ended up with 23/11 and a couple blocks for Lithuania who ran out 103-75 winners. Yikes.


----------



## Porn Player

Great write up found on another message board (we should snag this guy :laugh



> Val started out assertive on the glass, grabbing most of the easy defensive boards coming his way. Was able to get deep post position on most of the US players. Patric Young rated the 8th pick in next years draft by DX was getting manhandled and abused in every facet of the game by Val. The length, size, hands and quickness of Val just made it a nightmare for anyone on USA to guard.
> 
> He showed some glipses of a decent hook shot, I think he took 3 and made 1.. it's not there yet but will come as he gets the strength to finish through. His best post move came off the right block, did a nice spin to blow past his defender.
> 
> His hands were showcased throughout the game, catching tough lobs and bad passes, bringing it up high right away and finishing through contact as he had at least 3 and 1s. Most of his buckets came right at the hoop, either from cuts, pick and rolls situations or putbacks.
> 
> Jonas attempted one and hit one mid range shot that hit nothing but net, and his form was picturesque. Very surprising, but it shows he has the form, just needs to confidence and green light.
> 
> His FT shooting was extremely good for a center, he will shoot over 80% for his career. Even though he was rusty, he was superb.
> 
> Val's Bball IQ seemed very high, he always knew where to cut and be on the court. His natural instincts as a rebounder were also on display, it seemed he was usually in teh right place to grab the rebound, and then his length would just allow him to get it even when he wasn't.
> 
> Defensively, he nullified second chance opportunites for the US and had a couple of nice blocks, while altering many others. Many guards hesitated when coming through the lane, or would have to change their direct drive to a high arching runner to avoid being blocked by Val.
> 
> This was only an exhibition game, but Val set the tone for his Lithuanian team. Hustling for hard rebounds, diving the floor and muscling the bigs. At one point he got elbowed in the face going after a rebound, but was unfazed..
> 
> In a nutshell he was in a league of his own against his peers.


----------



## c_dog

i just hope he doesn't pull a linas kleiza. you know, blow up against international competition and then SUCK when he gets to the NBA.


----------



## Porn Player

FIBA U-19 is underway. 

Lithuania lost there first game to Croatia which is surprising. Val went 19/13 with 5 blocks in 36 minutes. He shot 7-17 from the field and 5-6 from the line.


----------



## Tom

the good is that he keeps that ball up. His offense looks limited. I would think of him as a weak side player on both ends at first. Being active gettting put backs, blocking a shot or two. He does seem as though he can develop an offensive game in time. He looks like he won't be a bust.


----------



## Porn Player

Lithuania bounced back against South Korea today with a resounding 117 - 64 scoreline. 

Jonas went for 25 points, 17 rebounds, 2 blocks and 1 steal. He played 19 minutes. :laugh:


----------



## Porn Player

15 points, 9 rebounds and 4 blocks in 14 minutes against Canada today. He mocked Sim Bhullar the HUGE Canadian centre and held him to 8 points and 3 boars (Bhullar had been dominating in earlier games) ... 

For the tournament JV is averaging 67% FG and 80% FT.


----------



## Mr_B

Looks like JV actually has some talent I might of been wrong about BC and with the lockout this makes the pick look even beter as JV can develop without interruption


----------



## Porn Player

Lithuania win again 71-54 against Serbia. 

JV with 18 points, 13 rebounds and 3 blocks in 34 minutes. Bad day from the field for him at 43% but went 6/7 on free throws. 

Tomorrow its Lithuania vs USA. So he goes up against Patric Young a top level prospect from the 2012 class (I think he looks dreadful, but DraftExpress has him projected as the 8th pick). JV dominated him last week but for some reason Young came out and said JV wasn't a lottery prospect and would never make it, so there is a little heat to be expected on court.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

^ Can't believe Young said that, what a bum. I can pretty much guarantee that Young will not go in the lottery next year. Can't wait to see JV destroy him next game again.


----------



## Porn Player

Bah. Lithuania lost 105-107 to USA. Lamb went for 35 points for the USA. 

JV went for 30 points, 15 rebounds and 4 blocks. Dominated Young throughout the entire game but Young came on strong in OT. 

JV was supposedly punching walls out of frustration because LTU lost.


----------



## Porn Player

Few twitter feeds.. 



> DrewEbanks HoopsGuru
> U.S. coach Paul Hewitt likes Jonas Valanciunas: ``He’s the real deal. I love his competitiveness. He went Rambo on us in the second half.”





> DrewEbanks HoopsGuru
> Hewitt also went on to say about Valanciunas: "After the game, he was so upset he was crying and punching walls" 30pts 15rebs 4blks @Raptors


JV is also leading the tournament in PPG, RPG and BPG.


----------



## HKF

He could be the real deal, but it's hard to gauge bigs who are so much bigger than everyone else in a tourney like this. Him and that Brazilian big are like the only real true 6'11-7'0 in the tournament. But Jonas been very impressive and even if he can become Roy Hibbert/Andrew Bynum like for the Raptors, that makes him a top 10 center in the NBA.


----------



## Porn Player

Isn't Sim Bhullar 7 foot too and nearing 285lbs for Canada? JV dominated him. 

I get what you're saying though, being able to project from these types of tournaments is difficult. It is encouraging he is dominating his peers though and those wide set shoulders get me excited that he can add a lot of muscle and become a bonafide NBA centre. My lord how my team deserves one of those.


----------



## HB

Bucher thinks highly of him, though I dont know if that's saying much really.


----------



## Mr_B

Is there any vids of JT at the tournament?


----------



## Porn Player

A few here and there but not alot. Scroll through the time line at the top to see what games have taken place to date and each one has a little video companion. 

Go here

Once we get to the quarterfinals, the games will be aired (or so I am led to believe) so I will endeavour to find some links and see if we all can't enjoy the LTU team getting to the finals and hopefully winning.


----------



## Porn Player

LTU dominated Egypt today. Val went 17 points, 13 rebounds and 3 blocks. 57% from the field and 90% from the FT line. That free throw shooting is ridiculous for a big man. 

As for video coverage, don't worry, Porns got your back. Here is the OT from the USA-LTU game.


----------



## Mr_B

Thanks


----------



## BlakeJesus




----------



## Porn Player

Quarterfinals start today. I think these may be streamed live from the site. LTU vs Poland


----------



## Porn Player

Game is just tipping off. Here is a free link 

http://www.ltv7.lv/video_streams/adobe-flash-player-800kbps/


----------



## Porn Player

Can't believe I'm the only guy in here watching this. 

LTU up 22-15 at the end of the 1st. JV has 7 rebounds and one huge block to end the quarter, he nearly slammed it back to half court. He's been aggresive, playing with a lot of elbows. He's offensive game might have suffered because of that as he's missed a few jumpers (from like 5feet).

2nd Q just starting.


----------



## Porn Player

LTU up by 14. TO Poland. 9 mins left in the 2nd quarter.

Val with 7 pts, `0 rebounds and 1 block. He's playing a legit 7'1 C from Poland too who actually looks pretty good so this game isn't a gimme for our big.


----------



## Porn Player

34-15 LTU. 

Dominating Poland right now who are looking terrible. 

I have an English speaking stream if anyone is actually watching.


----------



## Porn Player

English commentary stream


----------



## Porn Player

47-33 LTU at the end of the first half.

Jonas has 12 points, 17 rebounds, 2 blocks and 2 assists in 18 minutes. Made a great entry lane pass after backing up the Polish big for a nice assist. He is dominating the boards as the 17 rebounds indicates. His jump shot is definitely off today, he isn't averaging a great FG%, I'd guess it's around 40% maybe even lower.


----------



## Porn Player

Porn Player said:


> He's playing a legit 7'1 C from Poland too who actually looks pretty good so this game isn't a gimme for our big.


Val is so dominant on the boards this Polish big has 1 rebound in 17 minutes. Guess when he got that board too? When JV was sat down.


----------



## Porn Player

Porn Player said:


> Val is so dominant on the boards this Polish big has 1 rebound in 17 minutes. Guess when he got that board too? When JV was sat down.


Karnowski really turned it around. He now has 12 points and about 4/5 boards. JV sat down and he went straight to work. 


LTU only up by 4 now. 64-60. Bah.


----------



## Porn Player

LTU wins 87-75. 

JV was huge. 26 points, 24 rebounds, 5 blocks and 3 assists. Made most of his points on a base line screen that saw him cut under towards the basket and the PG lobbing a pass from the top of the key, JV showed great hands and the ability to finish quickly. His game did look a little out of control at times, he missed some easy 5-10 feet jump shots and he put the ball on the floor on a couple occasions he shouldn't have. I'm nitpicking, but just wanted to give a fair assessment of a game he utterly dominated. 

He had a huge block to end the 1st half and a huge alley oop slam to finish to game. Both came with a roar. 

BC has really unearthed a diamond here.


----------



## Porn Player

Looks like LTU-USA won't be happening. Yankees only went and lost to Russia in the Quarters 79-74. Patric Young with a heroic statline of 5/5/1 

:2ti:


----------



## Porn Player

Semi-Final day. 

LTU v Russia. Just watched the first half and I am very impressed with Jonas today. He has the same aggression but he's not making the same mistakes. He has 15 points and 10 rebounds. LTU are leading 53-26 and have played unbelievably well for U-19s. 

Val got trapped with the ball on an inbound pass and ended up gliding down the court past a couple of Russian defenders and even slinking it behind his back to get it away from a thieving Ruski. Was hilarious to see. 

Inside he has been dominant. From the free throw line I think he might be perfect. His rebounding and out let passing have as usual been superb. 

It's a real shame I'm the only one in here watching these games.


----------



## sMaK

I'm following on twitter, he seems like the real deal the way the scouts are raving about him


----------



## Porn Player

Watch it here bro, better than Twitter! ...

http://sport24.lt/embed/8137/3/lietuva-u19-rusija-u19.html/popup

Dmitry Kulagin has been sensational for Russia.


----------



## Bogg

Checked in @ 50-70 just in time to see Russia heat up. Lithuana's gone cold and played a little out of control in the first couple minutes I've seen, and Val's only touched the ball once(got a decent assist though).


----------



## Porn Player

He really dominated the 1st half, shame you only managed to tune in when you did. 

He just stepped out with LTU leading by 14 with under a minute to go. I checked out at the same time. 

Those Russians have quite some talent coming through, would be great to see atleast one make the NBA.

EDIT - Final is tomorrow, so make sure you catch it and really see JV over a full game, trust me, it's something to get excited about.


----------



## Bogg

Porn Player said:


> He really dominated the 1st half, shame you only managed to tune in when you did.
> 
> He just stepped out with LTU leading by 14 with under a minute to go. I checked out at the same time.
> 
> Those Russians have quite some talent coming through, would be great to see atleast one make the NBA.
> 
> EDIT - Final is tomorrow, so make sure you catch it and really see JV over a full game, trust me, it's something to get excited about.


What time (I'm in EST) are they playing, and would you be able to post the link?


----------



## Porn Player

Yeah, I will provide the link again. 

Times haven't been announced yet but it likely to be around the same time tomorrow as it was today as that's prime time in Europe. 

Check in around 11am EST (I think, seen as though that isn't my timezone) and I should have more details about when the game is likely to tip off.


----------



## Porn Player

In fact, it's more than likely to tip off around tomorrow at this time as that's what slot they gave to the final game and you would expect the Final to be the last game on court.

So 2pm EST. (I think LOL)


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

man I really need to get up before 3PM EST...I'm missing all these games. It's a good thing people put them up on youtube though.


----------



## Porn Player

Game is indeed going to be the final game on court today so work out timings accordingly with yesterday. 


I'll fire up an English link as soon as I know which ones are working.


----------



## Porn Player

http://www.sport24.lt/

Click the 3rd TV box. LTU up 49-45.


----------



## Porn Player

LTU are your gold medal winners and World Champs U-19. 

JV went and got 36 points in the final and was supreme. He won tournament MVP and was ofcourse part of the Fab Five.


----------



## Wade County

Dayum - JV for the win.


----------



## seifer0406

full highlights of the final game for Jonas.

I know it's still early but Jonas is looking like the steal of the draft. I don't know how good Enes Kanter is but it's hard to imagine him doing any better than Jonas if he actually played in this tournament.


----------



## c_dog

competition looks way too weak here. i like that he has confidence and that he plays like a big man. there is still a lot of work to be done to get him to play at nba starter level. he needs to better position himself. even on some of the possessions where he scores, he jumps right into the defender which defenders can just flop. from these clips it seems the nba has far surpassed fiba when it comes to floppy defenders. at least the raw talent seems to be there and he's a lot stronger mentally than andrea.


----------



## Porn Player

^^ He scores pretty much at the basket everytime. You can't flop directly underneath the basket, its a no call. 

The talent level is weak? He dominated a Top 10 prospect from next years draft (Patric Young) twice in this tournament (well once before and once during) ... JV was playing against his peers, he just made them all look weak and rubbish, there was definitely some talent on the courts, trust me, I watched every game.

I hope he gets a call up to the LTU national squad, would be great to see him carry on him summer against some NBA talent at the FIBAs.


----------



## Bogg

Porn Player said:


> ^^ He scores pretty much at the basket everytime. You can't flop directly underneath the basket, its a no call.
> 
> The talent level is weak? He dominated a Top 10 prospect from next years draft (Patric Young) twice in this tournament (well once before and once during) ... JV was playing against his peers, he just made them all look weak and rubbish, there was definitely some talent on the courts, trust me, I watched every game.
> 
> I hope he gets a call up to the LTU national squad, would be great to see him carry on him summer against some NBA talent at the FIBAs.


If he gets the call-up to the national squad and plays well, Toronto may want to stop thinking so hard about moving Bargs, as Jonas very well may be the center they've needed so that Andrea can actually play his position. Get a high-level point guard or swingman in next years draft and they might have a fun young squad on their hands.


----------



## lucky777s

The guy dominated the tournament so you can't really ask any more of him right now. Will that translate to being an impact nba player? No way to know, but its about as good as you can hope for at this point. His performance has justified the pick at 5 because you can see the potential and the inner drive. 

But playing in a short tournament for national pride is always different than an 82 game grind for what may be a losing nba squad with no playoff hopes. Let's let the kid play an nba game or two, even preseason, before we go and raise expectations too high for him.


----------



## seifer0406

From the beginning most fans wanted a center that rebounds and defend and so far I don't see how Jonas would fail doing those 2 things. For sure I don't think his numbers would translate or else we would have the Euro version of Dwight Howard, however it's hard not to see Jonas average at least 8 rebounds and a block or 2 in his rookie year playing 20 min a night.


----------



## Dornado

seifer0406 said:


> From the beginning most fans wanted a center that rebounds and defend and so far I don't see how Jonas would fail doing those 2 things. *For sure I don't think his numbers would translate or else we would have the Euro version of Dwight Howard, however it's hard not to see Jonas average at least 8 rebounds and a block or 2 in his rookie year playing 20 min a night.*


Yet you're predicting that he'll average at least 14.4 rebounds per 36 minutes?


----------



## seifer0406

Dornado said:


> Yet you're predicting that he'll average at least 14.4 rebounds per 36 minutes?


Which is why most knowledgeable basketball fans don't use per xx numbers to measure players. Do you know that Joey Dorsey averages almost 14 boards a game per 36 min? You know that Omer Asik averages 11 boards a game per 36 min?

If we really want to use per 36 stats, 14.4 rebounds a night would mean that Jonas Valenciunas has the rebounding potential in his rookie season compare to the following players.

Dajuan Blair
Samuel Dalembert
Marcin Gortat
Omer Asik
JJ Hickson

An impossible task? Perhaps. Worth a try? Sure.

And btw, the impressive thing about Dwight Howard is that he can *score* and rebound. The main reason why it's ridiculous to compare Jonas to Dwight is that I don't see him scoring anything close to 20 ppg in the NBA.


----------



## Bogg

seifer0406 said:


> From the beginning most fans wanted a center that rebounds and defend and so far I don't see how Jonas would fail doing those 2 things. For sure I don't think his numbers would translate or else we would have the Euro version of Dwight Howard, *however it's hard not to see Jonas average at least 8 rebounds and a block or 2 in his rookie year playing 20 min a night*.


Toronto needs a real center so badly that, barring an unexpected trade/signing, I wouldn't be surprised to see Jonas play 25-30 mpg in his rookie year. He's bound to grab a good amount of rebounds in his rookie year by default, but a double-double as a result of the extended playing time may be too much to ask, Dwight Howard _barely_ made it his rookie year, posting an even 12 and 10 in 33mpg.


----------



## Dornado

seifer0406 said:


> Which is why most knowledgeable basketball fans don't use per xx numbers to measure players. Do you know that Joey Dorsey averages almost 14 boards a game per 36 min? You know that Omer Asik averages 11 boards a game per 36 min?
> 
> If we really want to use per 36 stats, 14.4 rebounds a night would mean that Jonas Valenciunas has the rebounding potential in his rookie season compare to the following players.
> 
> Dajuan Blair
> Samuel Dalembert
> Marcin Gortat
> Omer Asik
> JJ Hickson
> 
> An impossible task? Perhaps. Worth a try? Sure.
> 
> And btw, the impressive thing about Dwight Howard is that he can *score* and rebound. The main reason why it's ridiculous to compare Jonas to Dwight is that I don't see him scoring anything close to 20 ppg in the NBA.


Asik and Dorsey both play 12 minutes a game... that is significantly different than playing 20 minutes a game. 

None of the guys you listed have ever rebounded at the rate you're talking about in the amount of minutes you're talking about... I guess I'm splitting hairs, I'm just trying to figure out if there really is a contingent that thinks that this guy is going to walk into the NBA as an elite level rebounder. If that isn't what you're saying, don't worry about it.


----------



## seifer0406

Dornado said:


> Asik and Dorsey both play 12 minutes a game... that is significantly different than playing 20 minutes a game.
> 
> None of the guys you listed have ever rebounded at the rate you're talking about in the amount of minutes you're talking about... I guess I'm splitting hairs, I'm just trying to figure out if there really is a contingent that thinks that this guy is going to walk into the NBA as an elite level rebounder. If that isn't what you're saying, don't worry about it.



I'm only pointing ut that using per 36 numbers is a poor way to judge any player. To turn what I said into him being able to average 14 rebounds a game per 36 min is bending my point. 

However

Let me change that to 8 rebound a night playing 25 min for the sake of ending this boring discussion.

I don't think people realize what type of rebounding numbers any decent rebounder can put up playing next to Bargnani. I'm by no means saying that Jonas is an elite rebounder. However if given minutes and given that he has the ability to stay on the court it is not difficult for him to put up good rebounding numbers.

Anyway, I wonder if Jonas/Ed Davis would be a better combo than Jonas/Barg. It's kind of sad that we didn't have Jonas in 2006 since he would've been the perfect center to compliment Bosh.


----------



## ballocks

exciting to see jonas do so well at the U-19's. he really moves well for his size- i'm sure he'll be a good pro. he has a real motor! haven't seen a 7'fter bend down for a loose ball since... gee... i can't even remember.  he's not a wasted pick by any means. i was wrong about going euro- i think the fact he'll have another year overseas might help him in that regard. maybe the rabid fans (including myself) will back off the bargnani toxins by the time he gets here.

we *need* to suck for another year, though. that's the problem. if the lockout wipes out the entire season, it'd be like a best-case scenario for us, but i don't underestimate david stern's power (and will) to find a resolution without first meeting the apocalypse. not every league has a bettman, you see. if they do come back for some kind of shortened season, we need to find a way to suck without polluting the waters any more than we have. that's a real challenge. bayless, derozan and davis will all have a key year under their belts and should improve substantially; i certainly don't expect them to do the bargnani plank. i'd love to lose another 60 games (i can't believe what i'm writing lol) but short of an injury, i really can't see that happening. 

think about it:

pg- bayless
sg- derozan
sf- barnes?
pf- davis
c- valanciunas

i wouldn't mind moving forward with that crop at all. of course, this is all fantasy land. i don't doubt that andrea bargnani's terrorism of the toronto raptors will continue for some years yet. hard to get excited about the team when he's still here committing routine acts of laziness and apathy... but we can always pretend like he's not here. :clap:

peace


----------



## Bogg

ballocks said:


> we need to suck for another year, though. that's the problem. if the lockout wipes out the entire season, it'd be like a best-case scenario for us, but i don't underestimate david stern's power (and will) to find a resolution without first meeting the apocalypse. not every league has a bettman, you see. if they do come back for some kind of shortened season, we need to find a way to suck without polluting the waters any more than we have. that's a real challenge. bayless, derozan and davis will all have a key year under their belts and should improve substantially; i certainly don't expect them to do the bargnani plank. i'd love to lose another 60 games (i can't believe what i'm writing lol) but short of an injury, i really can't see that happening.


Being bad for another year shouldn't be too much of a problem for Toronto. Barring any major acquisitions between now and whatever happens with the 2012 season, the Raptors still have no center, Bargs as their top scorer, and nobody who plays at an elite level. Best-case scenario Bayless becomes a full-time starter, DeRozan continues to develop his game, and Bargs becomes more assertive as a go-to guy. However, that's still a 25-win team(or whatever the equivalent of that is in a shortened season)


----------



## Porn Player

He made his full national squad debut yesterday. He did not let us down, 26 points vs Czech Republic. He shot 90% from the field and 100% from the FT line. 

I really enjoyed the outlet pass he threw, that will come in useful with a team mate like DD racing up court.


----------



## Porn Player

There is a person who uploads all of the LTU games in HQ. There is a site for direct download http://www.eurobasket2011.siterips.eu/ and also youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/Kittciokas . So anyone who missed the game or for any other reason can watch them.


----------



## Porn Player

Jonas played again for the full LTU NT and got 14 points and 7 rebounds. Here are the highlights...


----------



## Porn Player

Big block on Andrei Kirilenko


----------



## Porn Player

Found this little tidbit too



> Russians are going over the top to compliment Valanciunas, they even gave him a gift (for being the best player in Lithuanian team) to make sure he makes into the NT, I guess.
> 
> Kirilenko says that Valanciunas is strong enough to play at this level, but lacks experience. Of course, he commented that he was not as muscular as Mozgov, but acknowledged that he is/will be a great player. Mozgov also suggested that after Valanciunas spends some time in a gym he will be nearly impossible to play against, and pointed at Jonas' speed and coordination.
> 
> One of the best Russian coaches said it bluntly that he considers Valanciunas to be one of the future top centers in the world.


----------



## 29380

*Valanciunas to play in NBA this season?*


> The Toronto Raptors drafted Jonas Valanciunas with the No. 5 pick in the 2011 NBA draft knowing it would be at least a year before he came to the NBA.
> 
> But a source close to the team told ESPN.com on Saturday that there's a small chance they might be able to get him this season.
> 
> The source said that the team reached out to Valanciunas' agent over the weekend to gauge the center's interest in joining the Raptors in 2011-12. If Valanciunas has interest, the Toronto would have to work out a buyout with his team in Lithuania, Lietuvos Rytas.
> 
> Valanciunas does not currently have an NBA buyout for this season in his overseas deal, but things have changed for Lietuvos Rytas over the past five months. They failed to qualify for the Euroleague this season and the team will likely lose critical sponsorship money. Given the current situation, they need money more than Valanciunas.
> 
> Does the Lithuanian center want to come to the NBA this season? Valanciunas told NBA teams prior to the draft that he felt he needed at least one more year in Europe to get stronger and play more minutes at the highest level before coming abroad.
> 
> But the Raptors believe Valanciunas may be better served by joining the NBA now. The 19-year-old big man spent the entire summer and fall playing in Lithuania, giving him valuable experience. He showed what he was capable of in U-19 play, averaging a tournament-high 23 points, 13.8 rebounds and 3.2 blocks per game to lead Lithuania to the gold medal. Against Team USA and Florida's Patric Young, a projected first-rounder in 2012, Valanciunas had 30 points, 15 rebounds and four blocks.
> 
> With the shortened NBA season, expectations also won't be as high. If Valanciunas came to the Raptors, he can practice with the team, get minutes off the bench and use the season to acclimatize to the NBA. By the start of training camp next fall, the Raptors believe he would be ahead of where he would be if he stayed in Europe.
> 
> If the Raptors are able to get Valanciunas now, it will be a major coup. Many NBA scouts believe he was the best long-term big man prospect in the 2011 draft and Toronto has a major need at the 5.
> 
> The news would also come as a blow to the Cavs. Cleveland had been high on Valanciunas and was expected to select him with the No. 4 pick. However, concerns about his buyout situation in Lithuania arose the week before the draft and the Cavs opted to play it safe and instead take Texas' Tristan Thompson after taking Duke's Kyrie Irving with the first pick. Had they known Valanciunas could come over this season, they likely would've taken him at No. 4.


----------



## Mr_B

For those not following Jonas looks like the real deal over in europe I just hope it translate over to the NBA next season


----------



## Porn Player

I'm probably following Jonas more than I an the current squad. He is going to be a breath of fresh air to this ball club, boy do we need it.


----------



## Bogg

Toronto's not in as bad of shape as some might think. If this coming lottery/draft doesn't totally screw them over, they could have an exciting young team next year. If they add Barnes or Kidd-Gilchrist they might wind up one of those teams I watch on league pass semi-regularly.


----------



## Mr_B

I'd take Barnes over Gilchrist to me Gilchrist and Demar are the same player


----------



## 29380

*VALANCIUNAS CLOSER TO JOINING RAPTORS
*


> Jonas Valanciunas has started negotiations on the release agreement with his team in Lithuania, sources said, an important step in the 2011 lottery pick finally being able to join the Raptors.
> 
> While it has been expected all along that Valanciunas would be in the NBA in 2012-13 after a final season in his native country, news of talks with Lietuvos Rytas are a comforting development for Toronto fans who missed having their center of the future in 2011-12.
> 
> The release agreement is part of the process before Valanciunas can pay the $2.4-million buyout to the team in Lithuania and sign in Toronto. The Raptors are allowed to pay $550,000 of that.
> 
> There is no timetable for Valanciunas to join the Raptors and end the uncertainty that started last June, when NBA teams became concerned about the absence of a buyout in his contract, creating the possibility he would have to play in Europe for multiple seasons. That never happened. Toronto took him fifth overall in an investment for the future and quickly, and thankfully, saw Valanciunas sign a new deal in Lithuania that allowed him to get out of the deal in the 2012 offseason.
> One non-Toronto executive called Valanciunas “a future franchise center” before the 2011 draft. While not every team shared the belief that he would be a star, there was a strong belief the 7-foot, 240-pounder would have a long and successful NBA career and that the Raptors made a sound choice despite the wait.
> 
> “I have no doubt that is the right pick or was the right pick for us,” Bryan Colangelo, the president and general manager, told NBA.com in March. “But it certainly wasn’t one that would gather instant gratification. There were other players on the board… that our fans and perhaps the media wanted us to take because they might come in and be an immediate-impact pick, if you will. But we made a long-term decision. We drafted a 19-year-old center prospect and despite the pressure of picking a so-called sexy pick or someone that might be a more-popular pick, we made the pick that we felt was the best decision, long term and short term, for the franchise because it fit right into this building process that we’re going through right now.”


----------



## Basel

I'm legit excited about seeing this kid play. Hearing a lot of great things about him. Putting him at the 5 and moving Bargnani to the 3 or 4 could cause a lot of match-up problems for other teams.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> I'm legit excited about seeing this kid play. Hearing a lot of great things about him. Putting him at the 5 and moving Bargnani to the 3 or 4 could cause a lot of match-up problems for other teams.


Bargs at the 3 wouldn't work.

I'm excited for this kid too though. The league could use another quality center.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Bargs at the 3 wouldn't work.
> 
> I'm excited for this kid too though. The league could use another quality center.


Only reason I suggested it is because you'd have James Johnson starting at the 4 right? Or would he just come off the bench along with Ed Davis?


----------



## R-Star

I don't know. I don't really follow the Raptors.


----------



## Basel

PP can answer this for us.


----------



## Bogg

Bargs can be the three on offense, because he basically is anyway, but you have to have someone who can guard wings at the four or you'll get lit up. It's not really worth it when it's much easier to have Bargnani play as the stretch four that he actually is.


----------



## -James-

Basel said:


> Only reason I suggested it is because you'd have James Johnson starting at the 4 right? Or would he just come off the bench along with Ed Davis?


James Johnson started at the 3 so same thing really.


----------



## RollWithEm

I hope he's good enough to bring the Raptors back to relevance... but I doubt it.


----------



## Porn Player

James Johnson is a SF. We tried putting Bargnani at the 3 for a playoff series some years ago, and my oh my, he was exposed. 

Lowry/Beal/DeRozan/Bargnani/Valanciunas is my idea of heaven for next year. Nash/Dragic/Harrison Barnes/Lamb are all alternatives. 

Valanciunas would be rivaling Davis for number one consideration this year. The kid has it all.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Valanciunas would be rivaling Davis for number one consideration this year. The kid has it all.


Sounds like wishful thinking. I hope you're right.


----------



## 29380

RollWithEm said:


> I hope he's good enough to bring the Raptors back to relevance... but I doubt it.


The Raptors were relevant?


----------



## RollWithEm

Yep. It ended here:


----------



## Porn Player

Carter should have hit that shot.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Is Jonas ready to come over and play big minutes?


----------



## Porn Player

Kid is serious.


----------



## Porn Player

BlakeJesus said:


> Is Jonas ready to come over and play big minutes?


He won every award available to him this past season in Lithuania. He's in the Olympic team, so that will offer a showcase to see him action against NBA level bigs. 

If you want my personal opinion, he is ready. His length is elite, this league doesn't have many 7 foot dudes with 7'4'' wingspan, but I know that isn't enough. *Podkolizine* 

But he uses that height, his rebounding rate is off the chart and suggests he is everything in place to at least be an elite rebounder in this league. Something the Raptors need. His pick and roll game is the other stand out skill I would section as 'elite'. Before draft season his 23% of possesions came from pnr and he converted 73% of them. He has such a great touch around the rim, such clever hands for a big man. He blocks shot, has a good first step and above all always plays with high energy, and Casey is going to love that.

I've never seen a big with so efficient from the stripe neither, another quality that will translate straight away to the big time.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Sounds like a great fit for your squad, excited to watch the kid play some NBA minutes. Is the plan to package a big for value elsewhere?


----------



## Porn Player

I fully expect to see Amir or Ed moved, either along with Jose to consolidate talent or alone to pick up a late-teen 1st and address our SG situation with a punt on Waiters, Harkless or TRoss.


----------



## RollWithEm

I just hope the Raptors make one of the moves you suggest. I would hate to see the kid's progress stifled with a giant log jam at the 4 and 5 spots.


----------



## HKF

Would be nice to see the Raptors actually have a franchise player for once. I mean a real one, not a fake one like Vince Carter and Bosh.


----------



## Porn Player

HKF said:


> Would be nice to see the Raptors actually have a franchise player for once. I mean a real one, not a fake one like Vince Carter and Bosh.


He seems like a real character too, and coming from Europe, you would expect him to have better values than the aforementioned 'franchise' players. (that could just be me generalising though)

Great news from his NT coach regarding the Olympics. 

*Who will be the main center? Valančiūnas or Javtokas?*



> *K.K. *They are different. Javtokas is matured, experienced and knows how to defend and how to help the other. Today Javtokas is stronger in the hustle. However in the offense Jonas has longer arsenal of moves. Specially dangerous is his pick and roll with Jasikevičius. Maybe one will start in one game and other in the next. Our starting 5 won't be constant probably


I can't find a working link for some reason. Grr. 

It's good to know he will be featuring heavily this Summer against the best of the best.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> It's good to know he will be featuring heavily this Summer against the best of the best.


He will only be playing the best of the best in like 2 or 3 match-ups.


----------



## Porn Player

Same could be said for when he comes to the L.


----------



## Porn Player

Lithuania played an exhibition today against Macedonia. 

Jonas was arguably the best player, until Kleiza went berserk in 4th. 

Played 23 minutes, finished with 10 points (5/7 FG), 8 rebounds, 2 personal fouls and 4 TOs.

Box Score


----------



## Porn Player

Olympic qualifying tournament. Jonas has had some foul trouble in the early games, to be fair, the refs have been over eager on him. 

Last night he came up big against Puerto Rico 17pts and 7rbs in 26 minutes. That's against Al Horford. 

Boom.


----------



## HKF

Horford plays for the Dominican Republic, not Puerto Rico.


----------



## Porn Player

Boom. 

I was excited, my bad.


----------

